# Canning lids



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello! Hope everyone is well. I have a quick question-Do new canning lids keep forever? Or, does the rubber ring break down after a period of time? Thanks a bushel-Take Care.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

THe books I have say they are only meant to last 5 years from the date of manufactor. I've heard of canned good staying canned for longer than that though. 

I imagine there might be a higher rate of failure the longer they are stored. I wonder if there is some kind of homemade stuff you can put on the gasket to revitalize it, or homemade gasket stuff. 

It's good to find out what the alternatives are before you need to use them.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Well MargoC, thank you! I really go through the canning lids. Right now I am majorly canning vegetables and often wondered about this but never knew for sure. Take care.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to experiment with high-temp silicon, see if it will seal and hold a good seal over time.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

You could can an experimental jar whenever you can a batch, label it with whatever you did and see how it turns out. Might be valuable informations some day, you know, as a last resort.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

So, it looks like if one would want to buy canning lids in bulk and store for future use, then 5 years would be a good guide.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think it depends on the lids. MIL gave me some lids that she had stored for a long time, some of them were the old gray liner instead of the red that they use now. They all sealed. Now I wish I would have used them on something other than testing jars of water.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

DianeWV said:


> So, it looks like if one would want to buy canning lids in bulk and store for future use, then 5 years would be a good guide.



I read that on the web and in a few books but I don't know if that's an official policy, I don't recall seeing any dates on mine. I've kind of been wondering myself.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I found a 20 year old box of kerr lids with the gray seals. They worked just fine.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I recenty used a few boxes of lids from the late eighties and they sealed fine. Ideally the key would be to rotate stock by putting the date of purchase on the box if there's no manufacturer's date on them. 

Maggie


----------



## Lowdown (May 24, 2007)

We recently found some that were in a barn purchased in the mid 90's that sealed o.k. Hot and humid environment down here.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Haha, Iâm glad I read this thread. Iâm pretty new to canning and thought you were suppose to throw the lids out after they were used, but you could keep the bands.
I just marked the lids of some blackberry jelly with a permanent marker, so guess I will have to use them again next year for blackberry jelly. 
My family is confused enough by me. They donât need to see canned tomatoes marked blackberry jelly.

Of course, messing with their minds might be a kick? Lol


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

You should throw out lids after they have been used for processing; they aren't safe to use after that. However, as for unused lids I've used ones that are well over 25 years old with great success. I always test my jars before opening them to make sure they are still sealed and listen for that tell-tale swoosh sound when opening them. It is always a good idea to be safe and not sorry with canning.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I have been canning for 50 years and before that at my mother and grandmother's side. I have used very old lids, used unblemished lids over and carefully watched things. In today's world I would not reuse lids...........that said I still save unblemished ones and am finding they work quite wonderfully with my Foodsaver when I am sealing up things in canning jars. So glad I saved them as now I don't need to get into my canning stash to seal up salt, pasta, rice etc. that would not necessarily go bad if a seal failed. I do check seals on my stored goods on a regular basis.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> mountairy, please read this carefully
> CANNING LIDS (with rubberized rings or seals)
> 
> CANNING LIDS: unused? good for 5 but perhaps as many as 25 years to use -but one time only!
> ...




I do reuse the lids just for dried stuff that I have in the dehydrator, as long as they are not bent or have no hole in the lid inself. But as far as using them for pressure canning again, no.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Ah, ok. 
Thanks yall


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, much obliged everyone! It looks like new (unused) canning lids can be stored for a very long time. Thanks !  Take Care.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

With all this discussion about canning lids; how many are buying your lids for next year? What happens if there is an economic collapse and everyone starts canning their food? I buy a few boxes every month so that I don't have to buy large amounts each year. I just keep doing this and have a nice little supply saved for next year.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i bet if you seal them in wax they would last for decades.

i also bet that if you didn't have anything else to use, you would use the old ones.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm looking into buying these http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...RODUCT&iMainCat=712&iSubCat=718&iProductID=32

Would they have more re-usability or longevity?


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

The websights and books that I've read do not recommend the rubber washer type lids. I guess if there was an emergency it would be worth a try. Seems like it would be just as easy to attempt to reuse lids though.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I've always wondered how you know if the jar seals using the glass lids and rubber gaskets.

I called my mother and asked about reusing the gaskets and she said her grandmother did but not many times because they would get to where they didn't seal.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

somebody somewhere had posted that if USED lids were slowly slightly boiled in water with a spoonful of baking soda in the water they could be reused and seal well. I boiled a few (forgot the soda) and marked and used them for some greenbeans I put up in June and so far they are holding the seal just fine and dandy - just like new ones. Just MY experience.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Goatlady I have that in my notes too and I've looked high and low but can't find the exact directions. In the same notes I have a post where someone bought some type of rubber from the auto parts store and experimented with that...may have been posted on this forum a while back.

I'm sure I'm not the only one who has noticed that the lids that come with new jars now and are packed on top of the jar don't seal well sometimes. They actually look used when you get them and I'm thinking it's because they got hot during transport...you have to pry them off the jars. I've found I like wide mouth jars better and have been buying a few new cases here and there and only work a few of those lids in with each batch I can in case they don't seal, we can just go ahead and eat a jar or two of whatever I've canned. They will be great with my vac sealer though.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey gang, while we're still talking about jar lids... What are you all paying for a box (dozen) of jar lids? For regular mouth jar lids, the cheapest I have seen locally is $1.29 for Ball at Save-A-lot grocery store and $1.29 for Golden Harvest at Family Dollar Store. Has anybody bought any jar lids in bulk? I really go through the lids, and feel I need to stock up. Thanks, take care.


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

The Amish bulk food store near me sells a bag of 20 dozen loose (not in boxes) lids for $20. I'm waiting to see if Menard's puts theirs on sale for $1/doz this fall.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

There's a guy on ebay that sells them cheap. I think his name is "livingartworks".


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> There's a guy on ebay that sells them cheap. I think his name is "livingartworks".


I bought from them & got the lids for less than $1 a box. I am set for quite a few years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

goatlady said:


> somebody somewhere had posted that if USED lids were slowly slightly boiled in water with a spoonful of baking soda in the water they could be reused and seal well. I boiled a few (forgot the soda) and marked and used them for some greenbeans I put up in June and so far they are holding the seal just fine and dandy - just like new ones. Just MY experience.


 The canning authorities recommend against reusing canning lids for any sort of wet-pack canning and I agree with them.

BUT, in an emergency when there are no new lids to be had it is possible to reuse canning lids though with an increased risk of seal failure.

If you're careful in how you remove the lid so that it is not bent nor the sealing compound damaged you can refresh them to a degree by soaking them in hot water for a while just as would do for new lids. Use them as you would new lids for the next batch. Once out of the canner you'll have to examine each one carefully to be sure the jar sealed just like you would had you used new lids. Because they are used there will be a higher percentage that don't successfully seal so they'll have to be immediately consumed or refrigerated. If you push down on the center of the lid with your finger and the lid flexes then it's not sealed.

I've experimented with this off and on in the past and have achieved pretty much the same success rate with twice-used lids as I have with brand new lids. I am particular about the lids I'll reuse though and I'm careful about how I remove them from the jar so they don't get damaged.

Before someone pops their cork I don't recommend reusing lids for wet-pack canning under ordinary circumstances. I use new lids like everyone else, but this being a prep and survival forum reusing lids is a matter that needs to be understood in its proper context.

My used canning lids are washed and reused for dry-pack canning with my vacuum sealer. If you're careful in removing the lid they can be reused many times for many years without a seal failure if you use good dry-pack procedure.

.....Alan.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> The canning authorities recommend against reusing canning lids for any sort of wet-pack canning and I agree with them.
> 
> BUT, in an emergency when there are no new lids to be had it is possible to reuse canning lids though with an increased risk of seal failure.
> 
> ...


This has been my experience also and I totally agree with Alan. As preppers we do need to address this and that is why I have been experimenting for over 30 years when I am in a situation that is NOT a survival situation. I always keep enough jars and lids around to can everything in my freezer and to put up a few years of garden but if we ever got down to a real TEOTWAWKI situation, using jar lids over will be perhaps a necessity and it is doable. The only lids I don't carefully save are the ones that I can meat with. The extra time involved with pressure canning meat seems to limit them to one time usage no matter how carefully I take those lids off.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll have to look up that fellow on e-bay. thanks for the tip. take care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## L.C. Stieg (Mar 13, 2009)

For those patiently waiting and for those new to the canning experience we are pleased to announce our canning lid site www.tattlerreusablecanningjarlids.com is again up and running. Many folks have been asking about our product so here is the info on the product itself ordering etc.
Thanks for your patience,
L.C. Stieg
L&D Enterprises


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i have never understood the tattler lids. How many times does the rubber seal work with them?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

OK....some years back, I ordered a bunch of these lids from these folks. Took MONTHS and MONTHS to get my lids....they never return an email, phone number went to a recording for some other business ( I think it was real estate ).....I finally decided I was simply out the money I'd sent, when a rather hap-hazard packed box showed up at my door one day. It looked like someone was cleaning up the last of inventory and throwing stuff in a box....I assumed they had gone out of business.

Maybe "this time around", their customer service has improved, I don't know. I was less than impressed last time.

The mechanics of the lid:

The lid itself, does look like it would last a lifetime. But this is NOT a single piece lid like the metal ones you are probably used to....there is a plastic lid, and a separate rubber sealing ring.....sort of like the older red rubber sealing rings you used to see that went with the zinc/porcelain Ball lids of yesteryear.....except this ring is a lot thinner....not the wide, flat ring you may have seen before.

My guess is the plastic lid ITSELF probably would last about forever.....of course, the weak link in this chain is the rubber ring.....seems it would dry rot over time, especially considering the heat it will be subjected too in the canning process. How long they will last, I can't say. I've used mine a few times, but basically, I set the box up on a shelf and continued to use one-time lids. 

They charge basically $7-8 dozen for standard sized lids ( with shipping ).....regular one pc lids, I buy on sale for about $1.50/dz. Will the rubber ring last 4-5 canning times ? Probably....probably more, so each time after that, these lids work out cheaper than conventional lids.....but at some point, the rubber ring will need to be replaced.......which takes us back to customer service, which as I stated, wasn't so hot.

I also sent some to Goatlady to try several years back.....so if you want another opinion, perhaps she will chime in.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Just an observation...I have some very old lids, and they have the grey compound on them. You can tell by putting side by side newer lids, that the older ones have a thicker profile. I am fairly confident I could reuse them if I was really careful.

Up here, lids are outrageous. Nearly two bucks for small mouth, and north of $2.75 for wide mouth. I try to pick up boxes here and there year round, but I would love to have a gazillion on hand, lol!


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Ball Regular mouth lids 1.69
Ball Wide mouth 2.39
http://www.goodmans.net/get_list_603.htm

You have to buy a bunch to offset the shipping charges though.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm paying 2 bucks a dozen now. Anyone want to post some specific locations and sites, or maybe a phone number if it is a local store that might be willing to mail them, for those of us who aren't having luck finder cheaper lids.

I prefer to have 5 years worth on hand following the idea that they last 5 years under normal storage.

I'm down to one and half more years worth right now due to increased canning and high lid prices.

Makes me nervous.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Christy I think you must have been typing when I was. Goodmans has decent prices. You do pay for shipping but if you're considering a few years' worth you'll still come out ahead even with shipping added in.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

If you have a Fred's discount store nearby, they are my source for canning lids. The golden harvest regular lids go for $1 a dozen. That's all I've used for the past two years and they've worked really well. You can go to their website and look for a location near you.http://www.fredsinc.com/StoreLocator/Default.aspx


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

This is only a suggestion, from someone who can't get your canning jars and lids so can't test it themselves.

It seems to me that you ought to be able to renew the seal on your used lids by dribbling a latex-type white milky sap around them, them letting it dry. Maybe several times if necessary - layer upon layer upon layer.

You'd have to be careful - some plants with white milky sap are poisonous, so you'd need to know what you were doing.

This is just a suggestion for someone to experiment with, if they feel so inclined.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

I toss any new leftover lids in a coffee can to use for other stuff, I don't use old unused canning lids, ever.
They are dirt cheap, buy new ones. No sense in risking a bad seal on your hard work.
If you had nothing else, I'm sure 5 yr old lids would seal ok if the rubber was still soft. I'm not that poor just yet.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was given all my Grandmother's canning supplies a decade ago by my Aunt. Now the lids she gave me were very old, many boxes were from when I was a child I am sure. I was careful how I used them, only in my water bath canning and they were in sealed boxes. I had only a couple lids out of many hundreds not seal and just finished using them up (it took me ten years). My Grandmother filled my ears with the stories of the Great Depression YOU DON'T THROW ANYTHING AWAY! Ok well I am not telling anyone to use old unused lids but I did and it worked just fine. I thought of my spit fire Granny 5 feet tall who could outwork me at twice my age! My that woman had energy to burn. Up at dawn and to bed after the late night news. Canning was second nature to her and she had inspired me at a young age. Canning is very specific, every counter should be sterile, all jars, lids and rings sterilized and your hair back or up. I enjoy canning, smile as I do it as it fills my home with the undeniable aromas only homemade good food can. No one in our families ever got sick from homecanned goodies.... Since this is the survival forum, that is why I am admitting my frugal nature that allowed me to use the old lids, hope no one minds I told on myself...hehehe My Granny would sure be tickled to read these posts! I wouldn't buy old ones though. New ones are definitely cheap enough. I just bought some new boxes recently.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Buying canning jar lids in bulk... Here is where I buy

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/70mm-Generic-Lids-Bulk.htm


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

A while back I did find an eBay seller that sells them in bulk, and the shipping was affordable too, I will do a search today and see if I can find a link for those of us needing more lids-with no access to better prices in our areas.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> Buying canning jar lids in bulk... Here is where I buy
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/70mm-Generic-Lids-Bulk.htm


Thanks for the link! It says that in lots of 348 they are 297.98 and that the "each" price is 38.28.

Can you tell me how many lids you were getting for that? I'm assuming it was 348 dozen lids. Is that right?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm with you ChristyACB.....I can't figure out how many lids you would be buying at the lot price-the math does not work for multiplying it out??


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

I get them at the Dollar Store, $1.00 for a dozen. Have used them for 4 years now and had no problems at all. Was going to order bulk through Lehmans, but get them cheaper this way.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

ChristyACB said:


> Thanks for the link! It says that in lots of 348 they are 297.98 and that the "each" price is 38.28.
> 
> Can you tell me how many lids you were getting for that? I'm assuming it was 348 dozen lids. Is that right?


A tube or 348 lids are $38.28..... The price you see at 297.98 is the case price which is three thousand some odd lids.... I'm not on the site right now, so whatever the #in case shows, is what you get for $297.98

Great people to deal with BTW.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I get mine at the Family Dollar store for $1/dozen


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> Haha, Iâm glad I read this thread. Iâm pretty new to canning and thought you were suppose to throw the lids out after they were used, but you could keep the bands.
> I just marked the lids of some blackberry jelly with a permanent marker, so guess I will have to use them again next year for blackberry jelly.
> My family is confused enough by me. They donât need to see canned tomatoes marked blackberry jelly.
> 
> Of course, messing with their minds might be a kick? Lol


If you used a sharpie you can get the ink off with a little comet and a dish scrubbie


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have also "been experimenting" with multi-use. An Amish friend stated that the norm for her family is 5-6 uses before failure rate is affected.

Did you know that the box of rubber rings that our grandparents used over and over and over, says "Do not reuse".


----------



## Digger (Nov 1, 2003)

I went to judging school to learn to judge at the county fairs. In the canning judging class we were told to buy new lids each year. Any unused lids should be discarded after the canning season. The canning companies say the new seals will not last for the next season. 
I keep at least a couple of years ahead on lids. I remember the canning lid shortage of the 70's. You would have thought Dad brought home a diamond ring to Mom when he came home with 6 dozen lids one day.
If the canning companies are making lids that are of that poor quality, it will start to show on our pantry shelves soon. Many times I carry over jars for several years if we have had an exceptionally large harvest. I hope is just a ploy to get new canners to by more lids than necessary.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Digger, I am sure it is a cya, liability thing. Many people open jars by using a can opener, spoon, or even the counter edge to pop off the lids. This obviously warps the lids. I can tell by the impression on the inside whether or not a lid has been used, and I have wondered why they could not be reused if they are flat. And cleaned of course. 

I use a flip top opener, but very carefully and softly, and seldom have a lid out of flat when I am done. Couldn't a person use new lids for the items processed the longest, and then the used lids for things like jams, jellies and preserves? With the amount of sugar and the right acid content I am thinking they would be safe.


----------



## Digger (Nov 1, 2003)

They were talking about unused, brand new in the box, never been on a jar lids would not seal after 1 year. The seal would degrade to much from one harvest to the next to form a seal.

The staffer said the canning companies changed the grade of stuff being put on the flats so they don't last long. 

Only time will tell. I hope it is just talk.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pouncer said:


> I use a flip top opener, but very carefully and softly, and seldom have a lid out of flat when I am done. Couldn't a person use new lids for the items processed the longest, and then the used lids for things like jams, jellies and preserves? With the amount of sugar and the right acid content I am thinking they would be safe.


That's what I do - use the gently used lids from pressure canned foods for water bath canning jams and pickles. So far they all re-seal well. After that second use, I use them to vac seal jars of dried foods. I hardly ever throw a lid out, since my stocks of dehydrated foods is growing and I use those older lids on the jars.

I also have some Tattler lids and have been happy with their performance. I'm on the third use for a couple of the jars, and they seal just like the first time. I've only used them for waterbath canning, though.


----------

